# Kobe's Feet To Feature New Low-Top Shoe



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- They are the unwritten but widely accepted bylaws of sports footwear. Here, we hold these truths to be self-evident:
> 
> Golf is to be played in spikes.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3761462&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab4pos1


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I like the all white ones I saw in this design Kobe has generally had the ugliest shoes out but these are okay.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dammit! Tape your ankles then Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> An emperor is a monarch, usually the sovereign ruler of an empire or another type of imperial realm, that is generally recognized to be above kings (ahem, LeBron James) in honor and rank. While the Emperor of Japan is thought to be the only remaining emperor on a throne in the world today, I would argue that people are overlooking Kobe Bryant.
> 
> That’s right, Kobe Bryant is the Emperor of the NBA. Need some evidence? Try a globally telecast launch of his sneaker, the Kobe Zoom IV, this afternoon.
> 
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2008/12/the-emperors-new-shoe-kobe-bryant-zoom-kobe-iv/


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

those are some butt-ugly shoes...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im diggin the black ones.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And here's the shoe he'll be wearing on Christmas Day:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Red laces?


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Red laces?


Yeah, its Christmas and all but man those do not look good with red laces.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Red laces because it's Christmas.


----------



## Purple&Gold4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

He better be right about high tops not helping. If he injures his ankle everyone will be attacking the shoe choice!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wack. And basketball players don't need to wear Low-Tops.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's his All-Star shoe:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For those wondering, in case you didn't care to read the article I posted, he's debuting his shoes on the 19th of December against Miami.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope he really tapes his ankles well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *Darren: *We've been told we need high-tops to protect our ankles. How much of a risk is this for you and Nike?
> 
> *Bryant:* I've been playing the game a long time and every time I sprain my ankle I seem to come down on somebody's foot and if you come down on somebody's foot, that's just a bad case of bad luck.
> 
> ...


http://www.cnbc.com/id/28193098?__source=RSS*blog*&par=RSS


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe's most severe ankle injury of his career was while he was wearing 2k4's and those have very good ankle protection, he will be fine wearing these. I'm wondering which ones he will wear to the XMAS game. He always wears his new model for that game. I don't think he is wearing them already for games.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


>


I actually kind of like these....


----------

